# West Coast Haunters Convention



## WCHC (Dec 18, 2009)

For immediate release – Contact: Ed Roberts
[email protected]
503-378-3827

West Coast Haunters Convention dates and location revealed. Oregon School for the Deaf and the Nightmare Factory to host first annual haunted house convention and tradeshow May 20-23 2010

Salem Oregon (02/02/2010)… The Oregon School for the Deaf (OSD) is excited to announce that we will be holding our first Haunted House Convention in Salem, Oregon, May 20-23 2010. The significance of holding the West Coast Haunters Convention (WCHC) at OSD stems from the history of running a successful Haunted House business on campus for the past twenty-one years. The Nightmare Factory has been an influential part of the culture of OSD, allowing our students the experience of running a well-regarded, thriving business and providing an avenue for drama, set building, make-up, costume design and stage management experience. 

This event has become a tradition for many Oregonians to attend during Halloween week. Having seen the students grow in numerous ways from the haunted house business experience, we are ready to add the skills of attending and running a first-rate haunted house convention to their learning experience. 

The West Cost Haunters Convention, WCHC, is open to the general public on May 21st through the 23rd and will be attended by professional haunters, home haunters, schools, haunt enthusiasts and the general public from all over the West Coast.

All attendees will benefit from this networking and information exchange. The convention’s objectives are to share information and provide the opportunity to see the best products and creations from industry leading vendors, to experience hands-on demonstrations of techniques used in the best haunts and to learn from the masters of this craft. Workshop topics will include such classes as: acting, haunted house design, air brush make up, scenic design, robotics, haunt make up, haunted house do’s and don’ts and so much more. 

Another purpose of the WCHC is to help other schools for the Deaf learn how they too can set up and run a lucrative haunted house of their own. Special classes for deaf schools are being scheduled on the 20th as well as general haunt workshops on the remaining days. All workshops will be interpreted into American Sign Language (ASL), and interpreters will be available on the tradeshow floor.

Social events, a makeup completion, visits from numerous costumed characters and other events are in the planning stages for the WCHC attendees.

Contact the WCHC project manager Ed Roberts at OSD 503-378-3827 or through the WCHC web site at HOME

So as you can see, we are aiming to open the event to all haunters, pro, home haunters (where I got my start) and all lovers of Halloween!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I so want to go


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't wait for this ! Would love to hear from any West coasters looking to go to this and meet up with ya's


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, If they ever update to say things are filling out, I'm going with SavageHaunter. We have been antsy over hearing any news since its only about an hour to an hour and a half drive south of us.


----------

